# Where to go, Belize, Bahamas or Turks & Caicos



## LakePirate

We have chartered 6 times in the US and BVIs and now looking for someplace new. What would be the pros and cons of the three listed in the title? I'm interested in both sailing conditions and things and places to see and do. Probably be two other couples on a 7 to 10 day cruise.


----------



## Allanbc

I've chartered in Belize. Depends on what you are looking for.

In Belize, you will have solitude and quiet anchorages alone. If you are after nightlife, Belize is not the place. There are few places to even buy a beer. You need to be self-sufficient and fully stocked. You can likely find a fisherman here or there to buy fish, conch, and lobster. If that is what you are looking for, Belize has it.


----------



## mtboat

*Belize is not safe*

My friend operates a croc recovery foundation in Belize. The local witch, said that some missing children, were fed by the white man to the crocs. He was across island and the villagers burned down his house and killed a few crocs. Threatened to burn him out again. He found a new town in the north to rebuild and recover. Still threatening him and his wife. Why? Because they are white.
I began to read the comments in the local paper and tv, and tried to bring some sense to this, and was immediately in on line arguments, with Belezians, and experienced first hand having my life threatened. I began to read other news stories of Americans, particularly white, that are treated badly there.
One lady was accused of running her car into a local drunk on a motor bike.
The witnesses all stated that she was stopped at a stop sign, and not even moving when the idiot with no lights smashed into her. The cops arrested her. She cannot leave the country. The news blogs came to life. She should be killed, they said. Damn white people with money.
Do a Google search for 
ACES Crocodile Sanctuary Burned down. and stay out of Belize, the most hateful and racist place I have ever encountered.
In the blogs I mentioned my intent to tell the sailboat /cruisers about the situation. The people said they don't care, they don't want your money.


----------



## kd3pc

Sorry to disagree, but Belize is far safer than most american cities. Many places to cruise, even more to dive. The water is wonderful and I found the people to be very nice. Some areas are too americanized and the people resent them for doing so.

Bahamas are nice too, perhaps a bit more shallow water and tougher sailing depending on your route. More "american" style provisions but more $$, but like belize water can be pricey so don't waste.

Best of luck where ever you go.


----------



## lapworth

mtboat said:


> the most hateful and racist place I have ever encountered.


Really! Have you been to Belize


----------



## Allanbc

kd3pc said:


> Sorry to disagree, but Belize is far safer than most american cities. Many places to cruise, even more to dive. The water is wonderful and I found the people to be very nice. Some areas are too americanized and the people resent them for doing so.


I've got to agree with this. I've spent quite a bit of time in Belize and have many good friends who live there. Sure there are some bad people there but face it, there are bad people everywhere.

I'm quite familiar with the ACES story. There may be more to that story but I'm not sure.


----------



## RTB

My wife and I had a very recent vacation in T&C. Super friendly locals. Very laid back. Absolutely beautiful! We weren't there with the boat, however some friends from our marina were just there. Maybe this will give you some feel for Turks and Caicos - Storyville

Ralph


----------



## Yorksailor

Having spent 3 yrs cruising the Caribbean our favorite place for a family sailing vacation was the Grenadines.

Phil


----------



## sck5

I have been to all of these places except the Turks and Caicos. We loved Belize - if you are chartering out of Placencia you will have isolated anchorages, spectacular snorkelling and diving and not much in the way of other boats. Further north it is different I am told, but I have no experience of that. Navigation is by eyeball but not too hard if you keep a good lookout and get the cruising guide.

The Bahamas are very American compared to the other places and also quite shallow. Also really good snorkelling and diving and much easier provisioning than the other places. I liked it there but it felt like Florida except they drive on the left.

The Grenadines are spectacular - much more like ocean sailing but really worth it. St. Vincent was not a place I felt very comfortable but it is OK as a place to land at the airport, go straight to the charter bases (which are very close) and sail off right away. Bequia (a really nice place) is only a couple of hours sail away and everywhere else is south of there. But if you have crew who dont like high winds and swells then think twice about this, esp. in January and February when the christmas winds are happening.


----------



## oaklandmax

Offshore Belize is nice enough. 

On vacation on Ambergris Caye I felt very safe (safer than home in my home city in the US). 

However:
Belize City is pretty grim. I felt safer in Phnom Penh.


----------



## Vasco

sck5 said:


> The Bahamas are very American compared to the other places and also quite shallow. Also really good snorkelling and diving and much easier provisioning than the other places. I liked it there but it felt like Florida except they drive on the left.


You must have been in Abaco. Try the out islands, it's much different. You can now charter out of Nassau and sail the Exumas.


----------



## sck5

yes, we stopped in Abaco on the way from St. Maarten to the Chesapeake. we are thinking of exploring further south in the Bahamas next time so it is good to hear what you said. But nothing I have heard about nassau makes me want to go there except maybe the aquarium.


----------



## jimrafford

I'll second St Vincent and south. Very unspoiled. Diving was spectacular. Provisioning can be difficult. Last time I was there we found a small yacht provisioning service on Bequi that had freezers full of anything you could want. It is deffinatly open ocean sailing between the islands and very windy.
Cruising in Belize is some what limited to inside the reef. While we didn't have a problem there is a lot of poverty. Reefs were very alive w/ coral but no fish. Discovered why at the airport when we saw countless foam coolers labeled "live tropical fish".
Bahamas are too developed for my liking on vacation but very safe.
Haven't been back to Turks and cacos in 30 years but would guess they are like the Bahamas now.
Jim


----------



## TQA

If you want to do some longer sails price a one way charter from St Lucia to Grenada. 

Turks and Caicos has spectacular snorkelling and quieter anchorages. 

If the Bahamas, Nassau to Great Exuma and back would be a plan.


----------



## kozyboat

I dont know of any charters in Turks and Caicos.. thats easily because the waters are very shallow!
Blue Haven Marina is a great secret of the Area... pay 5 days, and stay for 7.... we always anchor out, but never in Turks... this marina treats you like royality and has an awesome site to relax after a few weeks on the hook!!!


----------



## 2Gringos

kozyboat said:


> I dont know of any charters in Turks and Caicos.. thats easily because the waters are very shallow!
> Blue Haven Marina is a great secret of the Area... pay 5 days, and stay for 7.... we always anchor out, but never in Turks... this marina treats you like royality and has an awesome site to relax after a few weeks on the hook!!!


We've been living in the Turks and Caicos for ten years now, moved down from the US. I agree with kozyboat, and don't know of any way to charter a boat here like the OP want to do. There are several day charter sailboats around, and several decent marinas, and it's a nice break for cruisers between the Bahamas and DR. But no charter companies.

It's not that all the waters are shallow, it's more that they're trecherous with many reefs and shoals and flats and coral heads and rocks and most of it is uncharted. Big sections of the charts for here are simply marked "Unsurveyed" and "Numerous coral heads". It would be easy to get in trouble here in a boat that draws much water.

The diving here is superb, and the fishing is pretty good, too. For cruisers who last provisioned in Nassau, it's a good place to stock up at modern grocery stores. Expensive.

If we can be of any help, let us know. we're a pretty good source of local info.


----------



## chuck5499

LakePirate said:


> We have chartered 6 times in the US and BVIs and now looking for someplace new. What would be the pros and cons of the three listed in the title? I'm interested in both sailing conditions and things and places to see and do. Probably be two other couples on a 7 to 10 day cruise.


Have a suggestion -- think out of the box and charter and sail the Azores. I am a moderator on a Jeanneau and just approved a posting by Sailingside.com that is a charter company in the Azores. Had no idea they were there.

We sailed the Azores on our crossing in 2013 and all we can say is wow wow wow. We would go back if we could but it is a bit of a way and kinda out of the way but there are 9 islands but if the ask the locals there are 8 islands and 1 amusement park called Terceira that does not need an excuse to throw a party -- we were there for St John Festival that lasted a week and did not want to leave. 
The sailing is usually great, swimming a bit chilly but very unusual place to charter

Take a look and see what you think -- think about going to your yacht club and saying oh yea I chartered this year in the Azores.


----------



## iamregina

The Grenadines is an island chain that is part of St.Vincent and Grenada.


----------

